# Income Tax Checkoff Program Helps Protect Ohio's Natural Resources



## Ohio News RSS (Mar 1, 2008)

COLUMBUS, OH  Ohioans who are passionate about wildlife and the states natural areas and preserves have a great opportunity to support those programs through the Wildlife Diversity Fund and the Natural Areas and Preserves Tax Checkoff this year.More...

More...


----------

